# Diet Soda as a Diuretic?



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 26, 2003)

with caffeine and zero calories will this mean it will have a diuretic type effect?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 26, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2003)

Not really. Diet soda contains artificial sweetner. This causes bloat in most individuals.


----------



## sentricyphen (Nov 28, 2003)

artificial sweetner makes you bloat???

is it asparatame? or will splenda do the same?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Nov 28, 2003)

Honeslyt I have not noticed this.  If anything the caffine make me piss.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 28, 2003)

Someone did the math on drinking ice water, and its a wasted effort.


----------



## once was fat (Nov 30, 2003)

Just to let everyone know.  If you can get RC diet cola, it is sweetend with splenda.  I was walking around the grocery store and now I look at every single lable before I buy I discoverd this.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 30, 2003)

Diet Rite!! (is the name of Diet RC)

That is my choice for diet soda... no aspartame...

however, no caffeine... maybe i should pickup some powder caffeine and add a nice dose... hmm... =)


----------



## once was fat (Nov 30, 2003)

Yeh MAYO my bad I thought that RC was diffrent from diet rite.  I did some research and it is the same thing.  Foot im my mouth.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

I've never had a problem with sweetners and bloat.  Its the carbonation that causes the bloat if any.    I drink several kinds of different Diet Soda's and I never worry about it.


----------



## once was fat (Nov 30, 2003)

Why not Vanity?  It is better than drinking regular soda.  Before I started working out and dieting I and im not kidding I used to drink a 12 pack of regular coke every single day.  Now I drink diet and only one two liter every 2 to 3 days.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

There are far worse things to eat or drink IMO and if having a diet soda or 2 a day helps keep you on your diet because it satisfies that sweet tooth then by all means have the diet soda.  Its one of the things that helps me.  I didn't drop diet soda until 4 weeks out from my competition


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've never had a problem with sweetners and bloat.  Its the carbonation that causes the bloat if any.    I drink several kinds of different Diet Soda's and I never worry about it.


or Beer.cuz we got the pics to prove that!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> or Beer.cuz we got the pics to prove that!!!!


Mmmmmm I love my beer


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> sodas dehydrate rather than hydrate. Great fluid replacement technique.
> 
> Jodi you need to check into Coca Cola Anonymous pronto.


I'm not saying its a replacemement for water by anymeans and you should still drink 5-6L of water a day.  The diet soda is used an as aid IMO to keep from the sugary treats.  I also chew about 10 pieces of sugarless gum a day


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

Probably the same thing I eat for meal 4 every night.


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 30, 2003)

i still have 3-4 diet dews a day as well, the way i look at it, its better then the big bowl of ice cream my step kids shove in my face and say'' doesnt that look good''.nope, pass the diet dew!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i still have 3-4 diet dews a day as well, the way i look at it, its better then the big bowl of ice cream my step kids shove in my face and say'' doesnt that look good''.nope, pass the diet dew!


 Diet Vanilla Coke


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 30, 2003)

Diet Cherry Coke!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by vanity *_
> hmm, they say chewing gum is good for the memory.



Because of the constant activity


----------

